# I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day 157



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My doe is either 144 or 139 days... 

Last year she had quads and her previous owner told me to expect her to go several days earlier then her actual due date. She also told me to watch her VERY closely because she showed almost no signs of labor until 30 minute prior.... She had no discharge or anything until she was about to start pushing... This was last year

Tonight she is laying down breathing heavy. I *think* I've seen a few small contractions .... she grunts and her breathing stops for a second, her belly looks to tighten... I didn't feel ligaments, I could lift her tail up and put my finger around it the base of it. When she is laying down keeps itching at her belly with her horns and grunting. She tosses her head back like she is going to itch.. but doesn't... I finally got her up and I can't feel her ligaments anymore. When she was up she kept turning to look at her belly and sniff it.

She has also been doing where she lifts her lip and smells the air like a buck?

She has NO discharge. Nothing. Not a drop. But her pooch is popped out a bit and you can see a dime sized opening when she is laying down.... Her pooch has been popping out when she lays down the last few days so I'm not sure if this matters at this point?


Do I have babies coming tonight? LOL I'm assuming with no discharge I still have a while but after talking to her previous owner today I''m second guessing myself?

She is in the kidding stall with the monitor on and I'm ready..even if she keeps me waiting a few more days...and sleepless nights


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

Gosh...the lip curl sure sounds like it could be a sign ...all the best of luck..hope all goes well


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

She has me puzzled :scratch: Watching her on the monitor she just sat up like a dog would sit, stretched really hard, pawed the ground and laid back down....
went back out... No discharge. Nothing. But when she is laying down the base of her tail is raised up in an ark. Never seen her do that before. She is just holding it that way while breathing heavy. Every few minutes she lets out a small grunt.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

How did the night go?


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

Two days ago, my goat was doing exactly what your goat was doing, there was no mucous until the hoof was popping out! It was my first kidding and completely through me off!! She was doing the lip curling, she was NOT pawing at the ground. Just a few grunts and out popped a baby! Good luck, Hope to see babies soon!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

Anything?? Sounds like she's preparing. :shrug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

Well she kept me up watching until 6am. She was breathing heavy. Up and down more then usual. (several times every hour). Pawing the ground, stretching a lot. Tossing her head up into the air grunting. One point she tossed her head up and held it up for several minutes the whole time breathing heavy and grunting. She kept looking at her belly like it was an alien. At one point her ligaments disappeared and she had the base of her tail arched. Finally around 6 am she went back to "normal" ! :hair: Then she went to sleep.... so did I. She stayed in the same spot from 6-9 am. When I went out at 9 she was acting totally normal. I can feel ligaments again, although they are soft. No more stretching, no more heavy breathing. Just hanging out munching on her Alfalfa...

It is raining today and we are expecting Thunderstorms tonight..... I bet I know what she is planning :laugh: 4 am, lightening storm, heavy rains, flooding.... followed by new goat babies :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

She sounds to be getting closer...but not quite there..it may be pre-labor pains and contractions..... :hug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

Just wanted to update...
Not sure what the other night was all about but she is back to normal. She is back to trying to keep up with the herd during the day. She slept well the last 2 nights. No longer restless or pawing the ground. No more contractions. Her ligaments have completely reappeared. Not even soft. She is back to eating normally again. So hopefully she will keep the babies in until a little closer to her due dates.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

Gotta love em for that sorta stuff! Lol!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

Well hopefully she kids for you soon.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

What a pretty girl. Sounds like she's playing tricks on you. :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

She is a beautiful color! Come on girl, have those babies!
The closer it gets the harder it is to wait. Am I right? :hair:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*



milkmaid said:


> The closer it gets the harder it is to wait. Am I right? :hair:


Yep! These our or 1st babies too! I'm excited, nervous, anxious, worried... did I mention I'm excited? LOL, feels like I'm expecting my 1st child all over again!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way tonight?*

:laugh:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way ~ STILL NO BABIES*

Well it's been 2 weeks since she acted like she was going into labor... Not a single sign since. I'm assuming she took on her 5 day heat because other wise she would be WAY overdue. She is 154 days today. Her ligaments are a little soft but very noticeable. No discharge. She is just VERY uncomfortable. She is up and down all night changing positions. I 'm still letting her out in the daytime. She still follows the other goats around but she spends most of her time laying down. She zones out a lot. If she is eating she will just freeze and stare off for a while...She is stilling eating her hay well... I had let the buck stay with her for several days after her obvious heat. Is it possible she didn't take for a few days after she was in heat? I think I have read that ND's can stay in heat for several days?

Here she was this morning:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way ~ STILL NO BABIES! *

Frustrating isn't it? :doh: Angel did that to me this year too. Go to the store...she will start just after you leave the driveway. lol.

She does look really close. That udder looks pretty "ripe". I think you will have kids pretty soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way ~ STILL NO BABIES! *

I sure hope so! LOL I've gone to the store a few dozen times the last week. She is just gonna make me wait.

Today is 156 days. Anyone know how long is "too long"? I've head 157 and 160 days? Is is there no worries as long as she is not stressed?

Still no signs. She is just laying out in the yard chewing her cud.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

If you are sure that there was no way she was bred later and today is 156 I would be calling the vet right now to induce. 156 is too long IMO.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

I did let her run with the buck for a few days after I noticed her heat. He was breeding her the whole time. So did she take on the 1st day or the 5th day they were together? She appeared to be in heat on the 1st day and started counting from that day. :GAAH:

I let the buck out to graze with her after I was "sure" she was pregnant. But I'm guessing by her udder development there is no way I'm off 1 -3 months? (She was completely dried up prior to breeding). I never saw him try to mount her again after the week I let them together to breed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

anything yet? 
If she ran with the buck and there is a possibility she took on a different date than inducing is not safe since even if she is a month out she would go into labor but the kids would not survive. I have never had a ND doe go past 151.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

Nothing yet.... I think she looks a little sunking in at the ligs but she wont let me touch her. It's really weird. She used to be such a sweet goat and now she gets nervous if I get within 5 feet of her. If I touch her she freaks out. Almost took a horn to the face yesterday not thinking and getting my head to close. Just grazed my nose! From behind she looks like her belly may have dropped... but I could just be wishin...

She has the tiniest amount of thick off white discharge that looks to have been from overnight. It's dried. 









IF she was bred by the buck at a different time the _soonest_ she would be due would be Mid April. I left her away from the buck for around 30 days to see if she came back into heat. I just don't think she looks like she could go to mid April... But this is all new to me.

I know one thing... Next year I'm leash breeding! This is too stressful! LOL


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

I'm with you in the waiting and watching and wishing department. We're on day 152 (for sure). She's dropped, has a wee bit of mucous and a tiny filling of her teats. Her ligs (as far as I can tell - she also is not wanting to be touched) seem softer, but mushy.

I'm home today so my daughter and I trimmed her tail and shaved her bottom and shaved her udder. I set up the milk stand and washed all the baby bottles and triple checked the birthing kit. I've swept the garage (where we milk) and then cleaned the basement just for the heck of it. I'm running out of things to do to nest!

*sigh*

Nonetheless, I hope your doe goes first because you've been waiting longer!

COME ON, BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

Aww, poor thing. I bet she'll go any time now. So, if she was with the buck for 5 days and didn't take until the 5th day, she'd still be on day 152. I hope she kids soon for you. I'd be doing this by now: :hair:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

I think she is gonna go soon... much more discharge. Complete change in personality. Went from not wanting me to touch her.. to not wanting me to STOP petting her. Ligs feel gone. Udder looks to have gotten even bigger. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

Crossing my fingers for ya. Hopefully the due date was just off. Much less nerve-wracking that way. They never play by the rules no matter what though! Happy kidding!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

Ohhhh. I hope they're coming NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

Can't wait to hear about her healthy kids! Hope they come soon!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

My Mindy is STILL holding out on me. (Day 155). Has your doe kidded yet?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

Yep! We had babies! I added an topic in the Birth Announcement under Tina's Babies. Turned out a baby was sideways and I wonder if that prolonged the labor...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

:thumbup:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*

Hurray! But sideways? Ouch! So glad to hear your kid finally made an appearance!!

We're at Day 157. I'm tempted to call the vet, but Mindy seems happy and healthy and frisky even (Happy Spring!). Just this afternoon I realized her udder is noticeably fuller. I hope we have a good outcome too!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: I think I may have babies on the way~STILL NO BABIES Day*



groovyoldlady said:


> Hurray! But sideways? Ouch! So glad to hear your kid finally made an appearance!!
> 
> We're at Day 157. I'm tempted to call the vet, but Mindy seems happy and healthy and frisky even (Happy Spring!). Just this afternoon I realized her udder is noticeably fuller. I hope we have a good outcome too!


Good luck! Both of my girls went within 12 hours of there udder looking noticeably larger. Both started "talking" more then normal within a few hours.


----------

